# Toenail ridge trucks?



## pdk (Jan 2, 2008)

There once was a member who made some nice model T trucks. I think he was associated with Toenail Ridge. Anyone know if he's still around?


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

Phil Creer's *Toenail Ridge*


----------



## pdk (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks. I just sent Phil a message. I'm trying to lay my hands on the Oct 98 GR mag plans for the staketruck from sidestreet bannerworks, but all the model t plans are out of print. If anybody out there has a set, kindly let me know eh?


----------



## dana (Jan 7, 2008)

I THINK THERES KITS OF THE PLAN YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT BT NNE MODEL WORKS , ALSO THE GARDEN RAILWAYS MAG HAS A FORUM AND THEY ALSO HAVE A ARCHIVE SECTION OF PLANS , DONT KNOW HOW FAR BACK THAT GOES .


----------



## Twisted Weasel RR (Jan 17, 2010)

pete 
I think I might have that issue of GR, if you cant find a copy let me know and I will look in my collection. 

Kelly


----------



## pdk (Jan 2, 2008)

Much appreciation, everyone!

Thanks to the good folks here at MLS I now have the plans in front of me. 


Let the building begin.


----------



## jnic (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete,

Where did you find them ??

john


----------



## pdk (Jan 2, 2008)

John: I made arrangements with a member to acquire them directly -- ie they are not online somewhere.


----------



## Phil Creer (Jan 2, 2008)

I just stumbled on this post. Sorry, Pete, but I've never received a message from you.
If you want more photos of my Model Ts let me know
Toenail Ridge Trucks site


----------

